# Lathe Knife Tool and Boring Tool Sharpening



## metaler (22 Feb 2017)

Whilst it was my intention to publish one video a week, I have decided that I would like to bring the process to an earlier conclusion. Primarily so that I can spend the summer without the need to spend time updating my website for each one, and advertising the video on around 15 forum.

Therefore, this week, I am making two videos available, also doing this until all the videos have been published in early May.
The videos this time are. 

Lathe Knife Tool Sharpening and lathe Boring Tools Sharpening, links to both can be found here, http://www.homews.co.uk/page145.html 

Harold


----------

